# Success! Finally got my first frogs!



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Today I was lucky enough to stop by Varno's and get my first little froglets and see his set-ups! I am so very grateful to him for not only providing me with healthy gorgeous little froglets but showing me his other species and how he does everything he does for them. I am now the proud owner of 3 Leucomelas and couldn't be happier! I have some things to go take care of but I will be posting pictures tonight!

Thanks again Varno!

-Fox

P.S. Varno isn't the only one that deserves some credit so let me take the time now to thank everyone for their help in getting my viv set up and learning the ropes! Honorable mention goes out to Pumillo, Frogboy, Fieldnstream, and Neontra especially but thanks to everyone who has posted in my threads and posted great threads for us newbs! You guys rock!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!! Looking forward to pics


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats my man! It was great meeting you yesterday. I'm sure you're going to give these guys a fine home!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats on your first frogs. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Great choice for a first frog. I love my leucs, some of my favorite frogs. You are gonna be happy with them. I think we all need to see some pics!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats! My first were Luecs also. I still love watching those chubby little guys bounce around the tank. Good luck!

-Troy


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats!!! I love my leucs. They were my first starter frog many years ago and they were the first frog I got when I got back into this hobbie. Have fun with them wait until you hear them call


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

condrads, theres nothing like some new darts. i've had my black and yellows a month now, they are still pretty shy. Hardy eaters I must say.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I started with 3 leucs too. Still my favorite frogs...


----------



## tmx (Sep 27, 2011)

I started with three luecs as well just a few months ago! They are a lot of fun, I can't wait to start hearing them call! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Leucs are fun and curious little frogs. You made an excellent choice ! Look forward to some photos of your new leucs ! Congrats


----------



## Varno (Oct 19, 2004)

Fox,
It was pleasure meeting you and your lovely friend this evening, I would just like all here to know that this young man has obviously taken the time to research this hobby carefully before "jumping in" and I'm sure that his attention to detail combined with enthusiam will ensure his success with his animals. There is something special about getting those first frogs home and I see by the responses to this thread that many of you can relate. Best of luck and keep us posted on their development! Varno


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone, and Varno you are gonna make me blush lol. As promised I have returned with some eye candy for everyone! Some of them may be blurry because we were unprepared with the digital camera so they were taken with the Iphone. These are truly exciting times in the FoxHound residence!

Hope you like them everyone I sure do!!!

-FoxHound


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Foxhound, it looks like one of the poor little guys lost their allowance in the first pic. Someone is going to be very upset. 

Leucs were my second frogs and my first frogs to breed. I can't say that I have ever met or seen a Leuc that didn't bring a smile to my face. Hope you enjoy them even have as much of so many of the members here have and do.


----------



## jrgobble (Jun 23, 2011)

My family loves the leucs. They are always out and such nice colors. I think you will be happy. Good luck


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Beauties!


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Caught the most bold one all the way at the top of its tank a few minutes ago. So cute! It was the one with the single dot on it's head and the smaller dot on it's nose we are calling it Tahi. The one with the two dots is Rua and the one with the 2 dots and the line is Toru. For now at least. We choose those temporary names because me and my girlfriend want to visit New Zealand really bad and the native language spoken there is Maori. Tahi is one, Rua is two, and Toru is 3. Bet you didn't think you were going to learn a new language did ya? Lol


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

FoxHound said:


> Caught the most bold one all the way at the top of its tank a few minutes ago. So cute! It was the one with the single dot on it's head and the smaller dot on it's nose we are calling it Tahi. The one with the two dots is Rua and the one with the 2 dots and the line is Toru. For now at least. We choose those temporary names because me and my girlfriend want to visit New Zealand really bad and the native language spoken there is Maori. Tahi is one, Rua is two, and Toru is 3. Bet you didn't think you were going to learn a new language did ya? Lol


You learn something new everyday. There always seems to be a very bold one in all trio's.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Back with another update! 

Today we noticed more action in the tank and we are very excited that they are settling in! Yesterday it seemed that only Tahi had the guts to be out and about but today was a whole different story as all of them made quite a few appearances! We also noticed that they were actively hunting food so we took a short vid for everyone.

Enjoy! (Best in full screen.)






-FoxHound


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Leuc's are wonderful, I have four in my classroom. The kids came in today for storytime and as I started to read two of them came over to the glass to listen, one even put his cute lil hand on the glass. They sat like that through the whole story. Totally cute frogs!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I got back into the hobby with three luecs. I got the trio on frog day from Jeremy Huff from Notorious Tincs. He cut me good deal so I definitely had to jump on them. Two months later I got myself another trio of luecs, but I bought some. Chocolates. It is pretty awesome to have all six in the tank. They all get along and they are always together. When I go to mist, they would all jump into the area where I would feed them , and then they hop away when they see the mist lmaoo.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Just an update,

The little froglets are doing well and spend about 50% of the time hopping around looking for food. We are feeding them in the same spot of their cage so hopefully they will begin to get that when we open the cage and they hear the tapping that means food will be in their feeding spot. I'm sure that they will start to get it soon. 

-Fox


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Fox,
Try setting up a feeding station where you normally feed. It will help them identify where to go to eat and will make it easier for them to find food. Easier feedings as froglets=healthier froglets. 
-Field


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

That's the idea of what we are trying. I assume you just pick a spot that's devoid if too much litter and stuff right? We currently drop the flies on the moss in the near corner that way its flat enough for them to get after them. If there is a better way let me know please.

Thanks,
-Fox


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

FoxHound said:


> Just an update,
> 
> The little froglets are doing well and spend about 50% of the time hopping around looking for food. We are feeding them in the same spot of their cage so hopefully they will begin to get that when we open the cage and they hear the tapping that means food will be in their feeding spot. I'm sure that they will start to get it soon.
> 
> -Fox





fieldnstream said:


> Hey Fox,
> Try setting up a feeding station where you normally feed. It will help them identify where to go to eat and will make it easier for them to find food. Easier feedings as froglets=healthier froglets.
> -Field


To set up a feeding station, you simply put a bit of fruit there. A grape, slice of banana, or a piece of apple core will work. it attracts the flies to one spot making them easy to find.
When are you going to come by for bugs? I'll set you up with some Dwarf Whites for free.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Exactly what Doug said. I use the caps from distilled water and put a piece of banana on there. The flies stay around it, so the frogs learn where to go to eat. A bonus is that larvae grow in the banana, so you get a few bonus flies. Here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

+1 to the fruit idea, it works charms! Fruit flies stay around it and once your frogs know where it is, it's really cool to watch them sit there all day. You should put old banana in there though because fresh banana, IME, gets moldy and not mushy.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey everyone thanks for the feeding station idea. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be attracting the fruit flies very well. I used the oldest banana I could find and that just seemed to still get moldy and there never seemed to be many flies around it. Sometimes it would even seem like the flies stayed away from it and congregated at the other side of the tank?

Any more ideas?

Thanks in advance and I hope everyone's holiday went well!

-Fox


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

i think Doug uses banana chips, you know, the dried slices of bananas that they sellin bags. they will last longer, and most likely produce less mold. just a thought.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Careful that the vitamin powder does not get on your moss. It will kill it. I put a petriedish down. It lets light thru and when it gets gunky, I rinse it.


----------



## CALBerkGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats....


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

You could experiment with softer fruit (mango?)...they always flock to the banana in my vivs, even if its fresh. You could also try Repashy CGD, I have used it in the past and the flies were crawling all over it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

curlykid said:


> i think Doug uses banana chips, you know, the dried slices of bananas that they sellin bags. they will last longer, and most likely produce less mold. just a thought.


Actually, I use whatever happens to be past it's prime in the refrigerator or fruit bowl. I avoid citrus because I'm not sure if the acidity would be bad for frogs but otherwise I've tossed in scraps of many different fruits and veggies. Veggies are more to feed the isopods in the tank but sometimes I see those collecting flies too.


----------

